# Tang tank aquascaping advice



## ccroke (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Over the weekend i have decided to re-arrange my main tank display tank. Move around some fish try to mix things up a bit.

I lack in the tank decoration area so i have come for some advice because i still think my tank look bare. Please critique my aquascaping tell me what i need to add/change should make it a tank that will stand out demand attention. I think the blue background needs to go but what background do i replace it with? 
In the tank i have 4 Brevis and 2 Comps and 1 hecqui. The dimensions are 3x1.5x1.5 What other fish can you recommend to add to the tank to add a bit more activity i was thinking cyps is my tank to small for them?

Last thing is i have a FX5 still in its box. Would it be a whirlwind in the tank if i were to use this as a filter?























































After looking at these photos it depresses me how plain the tank looks please help me!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

My first impession was the background... If it is easily changed (paper) swap it out for black, your substrate will really look great with it. Some blue paper backgrounds are black on the reverse side so maybe just turn it over?
I like the rocks / layout for a Tang tank. I'd lay the heater long ways behind the rocks about an inch or two off the sand or maybe a single tall plant in the right rear to help take your eyes off it. 
And I personally would ditch the airstone.
No real experiance with the FX5 yet, I am hoping to pick one up for my 6' tank.... with its advertised flow rate I think it would be a lot of current in that tank especially for the Comps.

Just some of my thoughts :roll:


----------



## wishart (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with black background. No offense on what people like but why not try to take out those shells and add some fake plants?


----------



## ccroke (Aug 4, 2008)

I have swapped around the blue background to the black, it makes a huge difference. I have also moved the heater to behind the rocks, the thought never occurred to me. I am playing safe with the airstone because it has been pretty hot here the last few days. I will post some more pictures once the tank clears up.

The shells are for the brevis i dont think they will be very happy without them


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

:thumb: 
Yeah, shellies kinda get attached to their shells :lol: 
Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the suggestions hoosiertank gave. I am also looking forward to picts.
Have you considered putting the shells in two or three different piles instead of scattered all over?
That way if they can have different areas to hide incase of aggression from the dominate brevis and give the hecqui it's own shell pile.

Your tanks measures like a 40G breeder. You should have room for paracyps. I think 6-8 are recommended.
Lean some slate against the back wall for them to "hang" on.
That should complete the stocking.

Nice comps, btw!

I'm curious, what's the white thing, on the right side, infront of the fitler intake?

I definately like the rocks. If you could get some more, and wanted to, you could extend the stack along the entire legnth of the back.
hth,


----------



## ccroke (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are some photos of the updated tank, I seem to be getting a bit of glare off the tank from the sun.

I originally tried having the rock stack all the way along the back, it looked ok but meant that i never saw my comps, they just hid in the tiny crevices.

I will find some more shells and make some shell piles as recommended. see if they start breeding. Do they look like breeding size?

Next thing is to save up for some paracyps.

The white thing is just a floating magnetic scrubber.













































I will take some more photos tonight without the glare.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I originally tried having the rock stack all the way along the back, it looked ok but meant that i never saw my comps, they just hid in the tiny crevices.


I wouldn't force them out by not giving them a place to hide. Instead, encourage them out with dithers. 
They can be cichlid or non-cichlid. Not sure if paracyps would fit the bill, but they might. I would re-rock 
the back and go with alicem's suggestions and add the paracyps (if appropriate for your tank size, I've 
not kept them). That may bring out the calvus.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

=D> I like the improvements... how about you?


----------



## ccroke (Aug 4, 2008)

I am happy with how it looks, looking at it for a few days i think i might extend the rocks a bit more out and get a few more shells, but overall very happy with it. I need to save up for some paracyps and i think it will be complete. Lets hope the brevis are happy and start making some babies.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Those photos are great. You must have a nice camera. Your fish look good. I like the black background, much better. Nice looking tank and stand. I would paint the stand gloss black enamel.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cover at least the sides and back on the stand and I say ditch the rock and add some cobble/river rocks. You have some nice assortment of earthy colors with cobble/river rock and IMO the rounded edges are more pleasing to look at.

If you ever get around to it, make a canopy. Always a great idea!


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

it looks so much better with the black backroung. Maybe add some julies synos


----------

